# Paris, Germany, Spain, Italy in May: Weather?



## Smooth Air (Mar 15, 2010)

We will be in Paris, Germany, Spain & Italy throughout the month of May.
We arrive in Paris early May & depart Paris the end of May.
What kind of weather can we expect during this time frame? 
Also, suggested itineraries welcomed! 

Smooth Air


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 15, 2010)

You are referring to a huge geographical area and thousands of feet of elevation changes during a climatically active time of year. The South of Italy to the North of Germany is thousands of km.  The only possible way to dress comfortably throughout your upcoming trip will be in layers, so you can add/shed as needed for comfort.

Have a wonderful trip. We'll be there (in a much smaller area) in June.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Jimster (Mar 15, 2010)

*weather*



Passepartout said:


> You are referring to a huge geographical area and thousands of feet of elevation changes during a climatically active time of year. The South of Italy to the North of Germany is thousands of km.  The only possible way to dress comfortably throughout your upcoming trip will be in layers, so you can add/shed as needed for comfort.
> 
> Have a wonderful trip. We'll be there (in a much smaller area) in June.
> 
> Jim Ricks



What he said!  If you are in the Italian alps, it could be 40 degrees different in Sicily.  Add to that the fact that Europe is having a very odd weather winter and without further info our answers would be meaningless.  It's like saying we will be in North America in May.


----------



## Pat H (Mar 15, 2010)

I've been to Venice, Florence, Rome, Pompeii & surrounding areas the first 2 weeks in May. Venice was very cool and rainy, Florence - a little warmer and rainy, Rome - warm and Pompeii - hot. I can't say if that is typical weather for that time of year or not. As you can see, the weather varied quite a bit.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Mar 17, 2010)

*Re: Paris & Spain*

We were in Spain from 5/16-23 in '09.  Fabulous weather with only a few sprinkles on 2 days that stopped quickly and were followed by sunshine.  We spent 24 hours in Paris from 5/30-31 and, again, we were blessed with pure sunshine and temps in the 70s.  We got to the Pantheon just in time to join the tour to the rotunda for absolutely incredible views of the city.

I know that Ireland and Portugal aren't on your itinerary, but we had the best weather we've experienced in Ireland at the beginning of May vs. end of July with rain only on 3 of our 7 days there, and, there wasn't a cloud in the sky for the week of 5/23-30 in Vilamoura PT!

I hope you experience the same on your upcoming trip!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 17, 2010)

Smooth Air,

World Climate - http://www.worldclimate.com/

and 

Wunderground - http://www.wunderground.com/

are your friends.


Richard


----------



## thheath (Mar 17, 2010)

I've been to Bavaria many times in May and I always enjoyed good weather.  Warm enough to sit in the outdoor beer garden and cafes and enjoy the sunshine and all I ever needed in the evening was a jacket.


----------



## Smooth Air (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks, everybody for your replies & links! I really appreciate it.

Smooth Air


----------

